# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year



## Avalon

hi!  how do you say "Merry Christmas" in German?  and also, "Happy New Year!"


----------



## Artrella

Avalon said:
			
		

> hi!  how do you say "Merry Christmas" in German?  and also, "Happy New Year!"





These two mean "Merry Christmas"

*Frohe Weihnachten!

Fröhliche Weihnachten!*


Happy New Year


*
Frohes neues Jahr! * 

*Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!*



Tschüss, Art


----------



## dave

Hello all!

I think this is my first visit into the German forum, but I just have a very quick question - how does one say *Merry Christmas * in German? And if there is a Bayerisch version (is that the right term for the dialect?), I would be grateful for that too. Danke sehr! Many thanks.

Dave


----------



## gatoviejo

Hi dave!





			
				dave said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> I think this is my first visit into the German forum, but I just have a very quick question - how does one say *Merry Christmas * in German? And if there is a Bayerisch version (is that the right term for the dialect?), I would be grateful for that too. Danke sehr! Many thanks.
> 
> Dave


*Fröhliche Weihnachten
Frohe Weihnachten
Gesegnete Weihnachten* (<= religious people prefer this version)
*Schöne Weihnachten* (<= but is not very often)

You can say in Denglish  :
And if there is a ...*bay(e)rischer Dialekt*
And if there is a ...*bay(e)rische Version*

Sorry but I don't know a typical form of Merry Christmas in the bavarian dialect.

lg g@to


----------



## dave

Thank you Gato!


----------



## Silvia

And what's the best way to say Happy Season's Greetings?

That would include Christmas and New Year


----------



## gatoviejo

Hello Silvi!





> And what's the best way to say Happy Season's Greetings?
> 
> That would include Christmas and New Year


 Fröhliche Weihnachten ... und ... (ein) Prosit Neujahr
Frohe Weihnachten ... und ... ein schönes neues Jahr
Schöne Weihnachten ... und ... ein glückliches neues Jahr

You can also mix both terms, but it’s not usual to say: Schöne Weihnachten  und ein schönes neues Jahr (= to many times "schöne").

M.X.A.H.N.Y. g@to

PS. I prefer "Schöne Weihnachten und Prosit Neujahr"


----------



## Whodunit

gatoviejo said:
			
		

> Hello Silvi! Fröhliche Weihnachten ... und ... (ein) Prosit Neujahr
> Frohe Weihnachten ... und ... ein schönes neues Jahr
> Schöne Weihnachten ... und ... ein glückliches neues Jahr
> 
> You can also mix both terms, but it’s not usual to say: Schöne Weihnachten  und ein schönes neues Jahr (= to many times "schöne").
> 
> M.X.A.H.N.Y. g@to
> 
> PS. I prefer "Schöne Weihnachten und Prosit Neujahr"



We also use "... fohes neues Jahr" and simultanuously, lift a glass of sekt.


----------



## beigatti

darf ich mal vorschlagen:

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


Jo-Ann


----------



## gatoviejo

Hi beigatti!    


			
				beigatti said:
			
		

> darf ich mal vorschlagen:
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
> 
> 
> Jo-Ann


Diese Variante habe ich ja ganz übersehen, obwohl ich sie erst vorgestern von jemandem gehört habe.

M.X.A.H.N.Y.  g@to


----------



## beigatti

und auch:

Prost Neujahr!

Jo-Ann


----------



## GermanGirl

Most people in Germany actually wish "Fröhliche Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr".  It is very popular to say "Fröhliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr", too.


----------



## kiro

Hi, 

Could anyone please tell me how to say this in German:

_"Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year"_

The "you" refers to two people (a male and a female) known on a familiar basis but not close friends.

Thanks a lot.

PS: It's for a Christmas card, so really any standard greeting would be fine.
Basically: "To X and Y, [Greeting]. From A and B".


----------



## Jana337

kiro said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please tell me how to say this in German:
> 
> _"Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year"_
> 
> The "you" refers to two people (a male and a female) known on a familiar basis but not close friends.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> PS: It's for a Christmas card, so really any standard greeting would be fine.
> Basically: "To X and Y, [Greeting]. From A and B".



Hello,

(Wir wünschen Euch) Frohe Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Jahr.

There are a couple of alternatives, but if you want a standard one, this should do it. 

Jana


----------



## kiro

Thanks a lot, Jana, that's exactly what I wanted. 
Regards.


----------



## Jana337

kiro said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, Jana, that's exactly what I wanted.
> Regards.


Please check back after a couple of days- the odds are that a lenghty exchange about capital letters will follow. 

Jana


----------



## nic456

Ich wünsche Euch/euch frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr

You use *Euch* to address someone directly (2. Pers. pl.), *Dir* (2. Pers. sg.)
and formally *Ihnen* (3. Pers. sg. and pl.).
(Nominative 2. Pers. *Du* (sg.), *Ihr* (pl.),
3. Pers. *Sie* (sg./pl.))

Addressing someone directly may be in writing (letter, e-mail) or by speaking to a person.

You used to capitalise the personal pronouns and their corresponding possessive pronouns (dein(e), Ihr(e)), but according to the new orthographic rules that should be limited to the formal way of addressing.

As the rules are still under discussion and were even rejected by some states, write as you please...


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> You used to capitalise the personal pronouns, but according to the new orthographic rules that should be limited to the formal way of addressing.


 
Note that the new rules don't even allow to capitalize "euch" (which I prefer), unless you want to peotic and speak "up to your relatives" as if they were king and queen. 

You only capitalize "euch" when addressing someone over-respectfully (which you would never do with your relatives), as in "Eure Majestät" (Your Majesty). I dare not comapre it to "Thou/Thy", but it works alike.


----------



## Brioche

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Please check back after a couple of days- the odds are that a lenghty exchange about capital letters will follow.
> 
> Jana


 
I notice no-one so far has suggested *N*eues Jahr, which is what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## cantante

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Please check back after a couple of days- the odds are that a lenghty exchange about capital letters will follow.
> 
> Jana


 
Hallo alle, will mich noch kurz in die Großschreibungsdebatte einmischen.
Auf den meisten Weihnachtskarten findet man die Großbuchstaben folgendermaßen verteilt:

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr

Wir wünschen Euch Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr!

Das war mein bescheidener Beitrag,
Cantante


----------



## IWantToBe_HelpedRight

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr

Wir wünschen Euch frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr!

"frohe" klein, weil mitten im Satz und kein feststehender Begriff wie "Neues Jahr", sonst müsste "gutes" ja auch groß geschrieben werden...


----------



## BuLLdOg_Serbia

I need help with German! ASAP, tonight!!!
My grandpa wrote a letter in English and he needs it to be translated to German.
Please HELP!!!

Dear Family,
Another year has been and gone, thank God, and in front of us lies cheerful holidays, and of course, the new year - 2006. We wish that you are followed with good health, good luck and lot's of happiness and love. May your wish and our wish to see each other come true.

Regards,
Biserka Nikola and Family


Thanks in advance


----------



## Gabriele

Dear Family,
Another year has been and gone, thank God, and in front of us lies cheerful holidays, and of course, the new year - 2006. We wish that you are followed with good health, good luck and lot's of happiness and love. May your wish and our wish to see each other come true.


Liebe Familie,
wieder ist ein Jahr vergangen, Gott sei Dank, und vor uns liegen schöne Ferien und - natürlich - das neue Jahr - 2006.
Wir wünschen Euch Gesundheit, viel Glück, Zufriedenheit und Liebe.
Mögen Eure und unsere Wünsche wahrwerden, daß wir uns mal wiedersehen.

could be a bit more perfect , but it is late................
Grüße
G.


----------



## BuLLdOg_Serbia

Thanks so much!!!
I owe you one!


----------



## DerKleineFreak

Gabriele said:
			
		

> wieder ist ein Jahr vergangen, Gott sei Dank, und vor uns liegen schöne Ferien und *- *natürlich *-* das neue Jahr - 2006.



Diese Bindestriche würde ich als grammatikalisch falsch werten.

Wieder ist ein Jahr vergangen, Gott sei Dank, und vor uns liegen schöne Ferien und natürlich das neue Jahr 2006.


----------



## Whodunit

DerKleineFreak said:
			
		

> Diese Bindestriche würde ich als grammatikalisch falsch werten.
> 
> Wieder ist ein Jahr vergangen, Gott sei Dank, und vor uns liegen schöne Ferien und natürlich das neue Jahr 2006.


 
Beide Sätze sind richtig, denke ich. Denn es kommt, wie so oft, auf die Betonung an. Gabriele wollte "natürlich" und "das neue Jahr" gleichzeitig betonen. Damit sind die Bindestriche meines Erachtens zugelassen. 

Willkommen im Forum, Kleiner Freak.


----------



## linaraki

Hello,

Could you please help me with the following.
I want to send x-mas wishes to some friends in Germany and I want to put a frase in their language.

How could I say in German: OUR BEST WISHES OF LOVE AND PEACE FOR THE NEW YEAR. MERRY CHRISTMAS


thanks a lot!


----------



## JMDtm

Hello,

I would say : Unsere beste Liebe- und Friedenwünsche für das neue Jahr. Schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## linaraki

Thank you!


----------



## Bahiano

JMDtm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would say : Unsere beste*n* Liebe*s*- und Frieden*s*wünsche für das *N*eue Jahr. Schöne Weihnachten !


I'm afraid to say that this sounds not very idiomatic! 
I'd say it this way: _Wir wünschen dir/euch/Ihnen fröhliche Weihnachten und_ 
1. literally: _(viel) Liebe und Frieden für das Neue Jahr!_
2. more idiomatic: _ein liebevolles und friedliches Neues Jahr!_


----------



## linaraki

_Hello,_

_It will then be better to put it thay way?_

_Wir wünschen dir/euch/Ihnen fröhliche Weihnachten und_ 
_ein liebevolles und friedliches Neues Jahr! _
_regarding that *dir/euch/Ihnen, *does it mean i have to use one of the three?_

_Thank you for your patience, unfortunatelly I have no knowledge of German...._

_XXX_

_Lina D._


----------



## Quelle

linaraki said:


> _Hello,_
> 
> _It will then be better to put it thay way?_
> 
> _Wir wünschen dir/euch/Ihnen fröhliche Weihnachten und_
> _ein liebevolles und friedliches Neues Jahr! _
> _regarding that *dir/euch/Ihnen, *does it mean i have to use one of the three?_
> 
> _Thank you for your patience, unfortunatelly I have no knowledge of German...._
> 
> _XXX_
> 
> _Lina D._


Yes, "dir" if it is one person you know very well.
"Ihnen", if it is addressed to one person ore more you don´t know very well and "euch" if there are more persons you know very well.


----------



## germanlover

how do you say "Merry Christmas, My Friend"  and I want to sign the card, "with love"


----------



## Finkie

Fröhliche Weihnachten, mein Freund (if the person is male, if not, meine Freundin).

Mit Liebe,

My German isn't great so you might want to wait for a few more replies.


----------



## germanlover

Thank you, he misses home so much


----------



## sokol

Careful: firstly, better use "In Liebe", and secondly - you would never say to someone not being your girlfriend or boyfriend "In Liebe", except probably between parents and children if there is very much affection involved.

If you would send greetings to a friend who is 'just' a friend and not a lover (be it a he or a she), you should write "Fröhliche Weihnachten" or "Frohes Fest" or similar, and you then could just sign with your name.
If you'd like to add something it is essential to know which relationship exists between both of you in order to provide a fitting phrase.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,

until Christmas, you can combine the phrases in several variants: 

"Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches und gesundes Neues Jahr!"

This is also done on many christmas cards.

After Christmas, you should omit the christmas part, of course.

"Einen guten Rutsch" - you can wish this until December, 31th.
"Gesundes Neues Jahr" or "Prosit Neujahr" - you can wish this beginning on January, 1th until some days after this.

By the way, "Rutsch" is supposed to be "slide/slip good into the new year". But it is from Yiddish and means the New Year.

http://www.oppisworld.de/zeit/judentum/jneujahr.html

Of course, this does not help you in the German traditions, because this is forgotten.

Rule of thumb: A card "Guten Rutsch ..." should arrive before January, 1; a card "Frohes Neues Jahr" can arrive before January, 1 - but also later.
You should not wish "Einen Guten Rutsch" orally when the new year has already started. 
"Prosit Neujahr" you can only wish on January, 1th.
"Gesundes Neues Jahr" - You can whish this also some days after January, 1th - at least in my region.


----------



## Englishlove

Can someone help me to translate in German this expression? I have a German friend but I don't speak German at all.

_Vielen Dank_... the only words I know!


----------



## Sowka

Hello Englishlove 

There has been a thread on this topic; I've merged your request with it in order to avoid duplication. You can find some suggestions here.


----------



## FloMar

Artrella said:


> *Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Fröhliche Weihnachten!*


Could someone tell me the difference between the two expressions? It's for a semi-formal Christmas card.


----------



## Hutschi

There is no essential difference. Maybe "Frohe Weihnachten" is a very little bit more formal.  
There are differences and nuances between "froh" and "fröhlich". In your case you should consider the picture at the card when choosing. 

The translation in both cases is "merry Christmas".
Both are idiomatic.


In case it is for a child, I would prefer "Fröhliche Weihnachten". There is a song:  
 "Fröhliche Weihnacht überall!"  - it is connected to happiness, Christmas songs and joyful traditions.

"Frohe Weihnachten" is more connected to inner feelings.

But the difference is really small and whatever you use, both is correct.

Edit: There is also "Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest". - this is neutral style and used often.


----------



## FloMar

Hutschi said:


> There is no essential difference. Maybe "Frohe Weihnachten" is a very little bit more formal.
> There are differences and nuances between "froh" and "fröhlich". In your case you should consider the picture at the card when choosing.
> 
> The translation in both cases is "merry Christmas".
> Both are idiomatic.
> 
> 
> In case it is for a child, I would prefer "Fröhliche Weihnachten". There is a song:
> "Fröhliche Weihnacht überall!"  - it is connected to happiness, Christmas songs and joyful traditions.
> 
> "Frohe Weihnachten" is more connected to inner feelings.
> 
> But the difference is really small and whatever you use, both is correct.
> 
> Edit: There is also "Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest". - this is neutral style and used often.


That is very useful.  Thanks a lot. Does the 3rd option mean *a *Merry Christmas?


----------



## Hutschi

FloMar said:


> *a *Merry Christmas?


Genau.
 Indeed, it does.


Here is a collection of examples for "Weihnachtsgrüße"

Weihnachtsgrüße für die Weihnachtskarte

I quote the first three. You can write this into the Christmas card.

I quote only the first three, because of restrictions to quotations.



> Wir wünschen Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
> Wir wünschen Euch zum Weihnachtsfest das Allerbeste!
> Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesegnetes Neues Jahr wünschen Euch …



The lines include parts of the first page.

You can also see examples above in some of the first entries.

If the person receiving the card is religious, you can also use:

_Gesegnete Weihnachten!_
or
_Ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!_

see #4


----------



## Frieder

FloMar said:


> Could someone tell me the difference between the two expressions? It's for a semi-formal Christmas card.


Some 50 years ago I learned in school that it _has_ to be "Fröhliche Weihnachten" but "Frohe Ostern", because a birthday (like the birth of Jesus) is cheerful (fröhlich) while Easter is remindful of his resurrection which makes us glad (froh).

This of course was long ago and today there is no more dogmatic distinction between _froh _and _fröhlich_.


Hutschi said:


> If the person receiving the card is religious, you can also use:
> 
> _Gesegnete Weihnachten!_
> or
> _Ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Frieder said:


> today there is no more dogmatic distinction between _froh _and _fröhlich_.


But at least in my Swiss dialect, "froh" means something different: "erleichtert". I don't really understand the standard German "froh" ... and therefore I don't use it!


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> But at least in my Swiss dialect, "froh" means something different: "erleichtert". I don't really understand the standard German "froh" ... and therefore I don't use it!


Das ist auch eine der Bedeutungen hier in Deutschland:
A: Er hat Glück gehabt, bei dem Unfall ist ihm nichts passiert.
B: Da bin ich aber froh! (bedeutet: da freue ich mich und bin erleichtert.)


----------



## Alemanita

Frieder said:


> there is no more dogmatic distinction between _froh _and _fröhlich_


Dogmatisch hoffe ich nicht zu sein, unterscheide aber doch zwischen froh und fröhlich, auch im Alltag.
Froh im Sinne von erleichtert verwende ich auch; insgesamt drücke ich mit froh eine innere Gefühlslage aus (froh, jemanden wiederzusehen; froh, dass ich gesund bin - vgl. auch "Die Frohe Botschaft") und fröhlich kann u.U. nur der äußerliche Schein oder aufgesetzt sein, ein fröhliches Gesicht machen, in fröhlicher Runde sitzen ...


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> Dogmatisch hoffe ich nicht zu sein, unterscheide aber doch zwischen froh und fröhlich, auch im Alltag.


Im Normalfall ist es verschieden.

Bei Grußkarten zu Weihnachten verschwindet aber der Unterschied etwas hinter der Botschaft. Es sind feste Wendungen geworden, die (zumindest wo ich lebe) austauschbar sind. Im Alltag (außerhalb der Weihnachtsgrüße) sind sie oft nicht austauschbar.

Damit meine ich: Man kann nichts falsch machen. Beide Formen sind völlig ok.
Es bestehen Nuancen, fröhlich beschreibt mehr die Weihnachtsstimmung, froh beschreibt mehr die Weihnachtsbotschaft.
Aber beide beinhalten beides.


----------



## FloMar

Hutschi said:


> Im Normalfall ist es verschieden.
> 
> Bei Grußkarten zu Weihnachten verschwindet aber der Unterschied etwas hinter der Botschaft. Es sind feste Wendungen geworden, die (zumindest wo ich lebe) austauschbar sind. Im Alltag (außerhalb der Weihnachtsgrüße) sind sie oft nicht austauschbar.
> 
> Damit meine ich: Man kann nichts falsch machen. Beide Formen sind völlig ok.
> Es bestehen Nuancen, fröhlich beschreibt mehr die Weihnachtsstimmung, froh beschreibt mehr die Weihnachtsbotschaft.
> Aber beide beinhalten beides.


Unfortunately, I don't actually speak much German to be able to understand what's been said here.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I am very sorry. There was a language mismatch in my brain when answering. Beg your pardon.

I translate it:

Normally (in common daily speech) "froh" and "fröhlich" are  different.

However, for greeting cards at Christmas, the difference disappears somewhat behind the message. The words have become fixed phrases that (at least where I live) are interchangeable at Christmas cards. In everyday life (outside of Christmas greetings) they are often not interchangeable.

 I mean: you can't go wrong. Both forms are perfectly ok at Christmas cards.
Nuances exist, "fröhlich" describes more of the Christmas mood, "froh" describes more of the Christmas message.
But both contain both.

"Gesegnete Weihnacht" (literally: blessed Christmas) is good for religious Christian people.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> you can't go wrong. Both forms are perfectly ok at Christmas cards.


 Yes, both are idiomatic and nobody will even notice or question it. There is no difference in real life as far as Christmas cards are concerned.



Hutschi said:


> In everyday life (outside of Christmas greetings) they are often not interchangeable.


Indeed, in most contexts "froh" and "fröhlich" are quite different and associated to specific phrases and meanings.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> question it.


Well, I actually do (when written on a X-mas card). But I don't want to start a discussion about it.


----------



## elroy

Alemanita said:


> I actually do (when written on a X-mas card).


I’d be interested in knowing what the distinction is for you, if you wouldn’t mind sharing.


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> fröhlich beschreibt mehr die Weihnachtsstimmung, froh beschreibt mehr die Weihnachtsbotschaft.


Als Christin feiere ich Weihnachten und Ostern als Feste, die mich froh machen (weil es Gott und Gottes Sohn gibt).
Fröhlich bin ich bei Geburtstagspartys und z.B. Sonnenwendfeiern. (Ja, ich weiß: Weihnachten ist auch ein Geburtstagsfest, in gewisser Weise).
<Die Weihnachtsstimmung habe ich in Deutschland nie als fröhlich empfunden, eher als besinnlich, gefühlvoll und sentimental - allein schon diese getragenen Lieder! (bis es dann umkippt und in Türenknallen endet, weil die Erwartungen an 100% Harmonie mal wieder nicht erfüllt wurden)>
Daher finde ich den Wunsch "Fröhliche Weihnachten" als nicht angebracht, denn weder sollten wir fröhlich sein noch sind wir es.
Aber, wie gesagt, jeder kann es so halten wie er möchte, und wenn ich eine Karte mit "Fröhliche Weihnachten" bekomme, freue ich mich sehr und bedanke mich selbstverständlich; ebenso bedanke ich mich, wenn es mir entgegengeschmettert wird und antworte selbst mit "Frohes Fest" oder "Frohe Weihnachten".


elroy said:


> I’d be interested in knowing what the distinction is for you, if you wouldn’t mind sharing.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> denn weder sollten wir fröhlich sein noch sind wir es


Also bei uns war Weihnachten immer DAS Familienfest und glückliche Kinderaugen und fröhliche Stimmung das zentrale Element des Ganzen. Wenn etwas fröhlich ist, dann Weihnachten. 

"Sollten wir sein"... hm, ich lasse mir keine Vorgaben machen, wie ich zu fühlen habe. Aber wir sind auch nicht christlich. Die große Mehrheit der Deutschen empfindet Weihnachten als wichtigstes Fest, aber nur noch ein recht kleiner Teil sieht das religiös. Weihnachten ist mehr Familie als Kirche. Aber gerade hier gilt natürlich: Jedem das Seine. Je nach Glauben oder Tradition in der Familie.


Alemanita said:


> allein schon diese getragenen Lieder!


Es gibt durchaus auch sehr viele fröhliche Weihnachtslieder. Ich habe schon als Kind nicht verstanden, warum ausgerechnet manche Weihnachtslieder so getragen sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> Daher finde ich den Wunsch "Fröhliche Weihnachten" als nicht angebracht, denn weder sollten wir fröhlich sein noch sind wir es.


Ich denke, so stark verallgemeinern kann man das nicht.
In meiner Familie war die Stimmung meist fröhlich. Meine Mutter spielte auf der Harmonika "Fröhliche Weihnacht überall" und andere Lieder. Die Kinder erfreuten sich immer guter Stimmung.

Und das ging immer schon in der Adventszeit los.

_Ergänzung (nach Kajjos Zustimmung)_: Ich denke, es hängt von der familiären Umgebung ab und ist vielleicht unterschiedlich in verschiedenen Gebieten.

*English, using DeepL*

I don't think you can generalize that much.
In my family, the mood was usually cheerful. My mother played "Merry Christmas Everywhere" and other songs on the harmonica. The children were always in a good mood.

And it always started in the Advent season.

Addition: (after Kajjo's agreement): I think it depends on the family  and maybe it is different in different areas.


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> Als Christin feiere ich Weihnachten und Ostern als Feste, die mich froh machen (weil es Gott und Gottes Sohn gibt).


Wie würdest Du "Ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest" empfinden? Wäre es unterschiedlich, wenn der Gruß von Christen oder Nichtchristen kommt?

How would you feel about "Ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest"? Would it be different if the greeting came from Christians or non-Christians?


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Wie würdest Du "Ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest" empfinden? Wäre es unterschiedlich, wenn der Gruß von Christen oder Nichtchristen kommt?


Positiv. Natürlich nicht.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja das Thema nicht weiter verfolgen, aber ich werde ja immer wieder aufgefordert, mich zu äußern.
Jeder kann ja seine eigene Meinung haben; alle eure obigen Beiträge sind sehr interessant.


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> ...
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja das Thema nicht weiter verfolgen, aber ich werde ja immer wieder aufgefordert, mich zu äußern.
> ...


So funktioniert Meinungsaustausch und man kommt aus seiner Blase heraus.


----------

